# Wanted: Cut down my HDS Rotary to a mule.



## ironhorse (Sep 29, 2012)

I would like my HDS Rotary cut down and re threaded to remove the reflector and put back on the original bezel and lens to make it into a rotary mule. ( Pure flood ) 

Is anyone able to do this and what would it cost?

Thanks


----------



## whateatsrabbits (Oct 1, 2012)

I would also be interested having this done.


----------



## datiLED (Oct 3, 2012)

I did this with my NovaTac storm. It makes for a really nice flood light, and it is much smaller than stock. I am not sure how this would work out with the HDS bezel design, though.

You should try contacting PrecisionWorks. He does great work, and could figure out how to handle your request. Please post pictures when you get the work done. I will be interested in seeing the Rotary in the small form.


----------



## ironhorse (Oct 3, 2012)

datiLED said:


> I did this with my NovaTac storm. It makes for a really nice flood light, and it is much smaller than stock. I am not sure how this would work out with the HDS bezel design, though.
> 
> You should try contacting PrecisionWorks. He does great work, and could figure out how to handle your request. Please post pictures when you get the work done. I will be interested in seeing the Rotary in the small form.



I sent them a email. He said he never tried that, and to post the question here looking for someone.


----------



## think2x (Oct 3, 2012)

datiLED said:


> I did this with my NovaTac storm. It makes for a really nice flood light, and it is much smaller than stock.



You have any pics? I've got a spare NovaTac in my "to be determined"(AKA undecided) mod host stash.


----------

